# 8/26 Time Trial on Canada Road



## twain (May 18, 2004)

http://www.frontofthepack.com/portal/

Front of the Pack has been putting on these free time trials on Canada road. There are only 2 TT's left for the year.
It's an out and back loop of 10.4 miles.
The event is far harder than I ever thought it would be! It's a lot harder than climbing IMO because it requires more strength than cardio fitness. 
Very humbling.

More importantly, it's something cool and different to do.

If you show up, make sure you introduce yourself to Darrell-and thank him for doing it for free!

I plan on trying this tomorrow w/Scott Plasma, Hed 60 front and Disc cover rear. 
Previously did with Scott Plasma and:
- hed 50 front/rear, no aero helmet: 26:59
- hed 60/90, aero helmet: 26:35
- Ritchey carbon clinchers 45/45, aero helmet: 25:29

So we'll see if "full disc" really makes a diff. There have been fierce cross winds the last two times, so maybe this is just stoopid tho....
-twain


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Good luck on getting below 25 Twain!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Wasn't feeling it yesterday -- too bad because the conditions were great; very little wind. Finished in 26:27. My buddy Derrill was the fastest individual with a smokin 24:43!
http://www.frontofthepack.com/portal/images/TT8_26_09.pdf

Last one is 9/9; hope some of you all show up!


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Smokin?!?

Come out and run the same course on the weekends when the Beat the Clock TT series are being run. You'll typically see fast times in the low 22's or sub-22's as people gear up for the NCNCA District TT. That's smokin...


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*More info on Beat the Clock series?*



tmanley said:


> Smokin?!?
> 
> Come out and run the same course on the weekends when the Beat the Clock TT series are being run. You'll typically see fast times in the low 22's or sub-22's as people gear up for the NCNCA District TT. That's smokin...


Where can we find more info? You are right, those times are truly impressive


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.scaledup.com/beattheclock/schedule.html


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link. So their course is 9.7 miles versus the 10.4 we've been doing.
In that case, 24 mins does seem relatively "smokin'"!
Rand Miller has the record of 22:14
http://www.frontofthepack.com/portal/images/Aug_12.pdf


----------

